# New Orleans Saints have the best fans!



## GRlover (Feb 23, 2010)

This is not my GR but a picture that I recently took at a Mardi Gras parade for pets.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh, I wish I had gone to that parade! I kept seeing things on television about a pet parade, but it was after it had happened.

Cute!!! I love oldie goldies.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

That is a great pic and a beautiful dog.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That dog looks like their number one fan. Great shot.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Wow, what a great picture!!! Would love to have seen that parade.


----------

